# Fred, sorry, come back



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2016)

Fred, i answered your questions about your lighting and accidentally deleted your post. I am so sorry. Please ask us again about your lights.

What i had said was that when i was buying weed it was 300 an ounce. It isn't cheap to grow. Most of us like hoT5's for vegging. The light you mentioned will not be as helpful in getting a good grow.  Please post your lights again. So sorry . I also said welcome to MP and then deleted you.That is a first and not very welcoming.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2016)

Here is the link to the light Fred bought or was going to buy.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014ZZLP8G/ref=dra_a_rv_ff_fx_xx_P2000_1000?tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=bc930c2327bac4d497fcd66d5b2f5eaa_S[/ame]


----------



## bud88 (Feb 6, 2016)

Rose, for whatever reason that link isn't a functioning Amazon webpage?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Bud, i tried it again, wonder why the link doesn't work?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 6, 2016)

This site has been acting kinda flaky lately


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks HP but i was the flake that deleted this thread by mistake when moderating.. duh.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2016)

I never hard delete anything, Rosebud.  That way if I have made a mistake (like we all do), I can undelete it.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 8, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I never hard delete anything, Rosebud.  That way if I have made a mistake (like we all do), I can undelete it.




:aok:


----------

